# Omega 3 oil brand?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

treehugr55 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have very picky eaters in my house, so it seems that the Nordic Natural's pet omega-3 oil does not entice my boy Clyde. And he's the one that really needs it since he suffers from dry skin. Bonnie will eat it hesitantly, but I can tell it doesn't thrill her either. I think probably because they despise anything remotely fish-flavored.
> 
> Does anyone know of a flavored omega-3 that might be more appetizing to pups that don't care for fish flavors? I know the human version of omega-3 oil comes in citrus, but that won't work either!!


Kennedy doesn't mind the citrus version. I received it twice for free on two separate online giveaways surprisingly! I wouldn't dare put the oil on my food so I gave it a try with him and he is ok with it. However, you could try using fish oil pills and wrapping it in something they like. If they like coconut oil dip it in that and give it to them.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

With so much mercury found in fish and then the Fukushima nuclear spill being much worse than reported, our dogs and ourselves have switched over to taking EFA's. It's milder tasting and even picky Kaylee doesn't know she's consuming it!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Try flaxseed oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I use evening primrose oil myself. I wonder if you could try that or flax or coconut and see if he likes the taste more than fish. Mercury in the oil is a good point, I think I'll switch what I'm giving Kennedy after this bottle is done- it was made before the spill.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the other suggestions, but I'm definitely sticking with omega-3 sources specifically-- I'm not look to change to another type of fatty acid. As long as you buy from a good manufacturer (like Nordic Naturals), there's almost no risk of mercury contamination from fish derived omega-3s. Coconut oil, while beneficial, could present nutritional issues with long-term use, as it's high in saturated fat. Also if you cook with it over high heat, coconut oil can break down into potentially harmful byproducts. 

Primrose oil is omega-6s, which is not nutritionally required at the levels that omega-3s are. Omega-6s can actually be dangerous if your levels of omega-6 exceed your body's levels of omega-3. And omega-6s should NOT be supplemented unless you're also giving omega-3 supplements (which primrose oil does not contain). Primrose oil can also increase the risk for internal bleeding with long-term use. 

Sweetp, what brand do you use? EFA just stands for "essential fatty acids" and omega-3s are EFAs, so that doesn't tell me much  -- my background is nutritional sciences and biochemistry, so I know more than anyone really needs to know about nutritional supplements. Flax is also a good suggestion, since it's omega-3s, so I may try that. I recall trying it personally and it tasted like moldy hay!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there a limit to how much omega 3 they should consume? I'm feeding one 500mg krill oil daily and my new food has 2.00% minimum omega 3. My pup is just under 4 months of age and approx. 18lbs.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

It depends on the actual components of the oil itself. The general guideline for omega-3s is 20mg of EPA/DHA per lb of body weight. EPA and DHA are types of omega-3s. So it depends on what's actually IN the krill oil, and at what quantities. A supplement can say 200mg of EFAs (essential fatty acids) but have only 50mg of omega-3s as a component of that total EFA amount. And ditch it completely if it's got omega-6s. 

Many dog foods will list omega-3s as being added, but it's not at a quantity that would affect how much to give in a supplement. And many dog foods actually contain omega-6s, although they may be labeled as omega-3 inadvertently. There's also no such thing as overdosing on omega-3. With using an oil supplement, you may just see slightly soft stool if you give too much, and you'd just want to cut back slightly if that's the case.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

treehugr55 said:


> I have very picky eaters in my house, so it seems that the Nordic Natural's pet omega-3 oil does not entice my boy Clyde. And he's the one that really needs it since he suffers from dry skin. Bonnie will eat it hesitantly, but I can tell it doesn't thrill her either. I think probably because they despise anything remotely fish-flavored.
> 
> Does anyone know of a flavored omega-3 that might be more appetizing to pups that don't care for fish flavors? I know the human version of omega-3 oil comes in citrus, but that won't work either!!


This may sound goofy, but I discovered that my spoo will eat almost anything if I feed it by hand. He will now lick up both Nordic Natural's Pet Omega 3's and Nordic Natural's Cod Liver Oil from a bowl. But I started out with just a dab of the pet omega 3 on a piece of jerky in the palm of my hand every few days. He went nuts but I refused to give him more till the next time. I had to slowly work up to just the omega 3 oil in the palm of my hand starting tiny every few days and working up to almost a teaspoon full. I don't remember the exact turning point, but there is no turning back. He won't take the people flavored stuff of any brand. Best of luck - slow is fast


----------

